# pretty damn decent!



## mistah187 (Aug 13, 2013)

I got 495 3 times yesterday on deadlift. I've gotten 518 in comp before but I felt more proud of yesterday. At 202 I'm good with that. 600Lbs is looking achievable.


----------



## R1rider (Aug 13, 2013)

Thats pretty good for 202lbs. keep up the good work Mistah


----------



## Jada (Aug 13, 2013)

Great job man


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 13, 2013)

Good work man! I'm going to try to pull 495 for as many as I can get tonight. I'll be happy with 3.


----------



## mistah187 (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanx fellas. Gonna try 545 next Monday for sure


----------



## Yaya (Aug 14, 2013)

Good job bro, keep it up


----------



## goesto11 (Aug 17, 2013)

Super beast. Congrats brah.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 17, 2013)

mistah187 said:


> I got 495 3 times yesterday on deadlift. I've gotten 518 in comp before but I felt more proud of yesterday. At 202 I'm good with that. 600Lbs is looking achievable.



Nice job.  You're still a ways away from 600 though.  What's your program look like? If its not a set in stone kind of thing like mine is, I would urge you to work in more reps.

For example, today my squat training 495 for 6 triples.  Working that kind of volume is going to get you a 600lb pull much faster than one set of 80% for a triple.


----------



## Dtownry (Aug 17, 2013)

Strong.  Good shit.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 17, 2013)

Good for you Bro stay after it.


----------



## mistah187 (Aug 17, 2013)

I just do deads on back day. I will.usually work in sets of 6-8. Sometimes I'll do like 10 sets of three. I Defense Don't have a set routine. I have just done what I have felt has made me stronger and bigger. Always open to new ideas for sure.


----------



## ken Sass (Aug 17, 2013)

mistah187 said:


> I got 495 3 times yesterday on deadlift. I've gotten 518 in comp before but I felt more proud of yesterday. At 202 I'm good with that. 600Lbs is looking achievable.


damn that is heavy stuff


----------

